# Can the moose outrun the train?



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh oh .......


Someone call Scott Suleski and see if his Moose is missing./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


Tom


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I really didnt need to see that.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


please think before posting videos like that..just because its train related, doesnt mean everyone wants to see it..


(for those that havent watched it, the answer is no, the moose cant outrun the train..)


Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

At least it didn't show the results/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind the posting; but, it might have been a good idea to warn that the clip does not have a happy ending.


Llyn


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That should fix it for everyone.  It's deleted.


Llyn:  I appologize it caught you off guard.  I thought the URL text would give the warning:  "moose-cant-outrun-train"


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen it............


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too


We had a Moose hanging around the line, did not like the Train.


Surprised to see one this far south.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

....heres the link.... 

http://www.break.com/index/moose-cant-outrun-train.html


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Raymond,


I really did not expect you to take the post down.  I was just suggesting that it might be a good idea to give clear warning that the moose came to an unhappy end for those who might be bothered by the video.


Llyn


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Llyn.  It wasn't your reply that prompted me to remove it.   I spend a tremendous amount of time doing writeups and photo documenting to share here on MLS and this is just a small part to share and give back with those interested.  In those few times when things get unnecessarily rude or derogatory sometimes it's best to just end it... otherwise you end up with 30 pages of rediculous replies and personal attacks. 


I do appologize to you, I now know it was an incorrect assumption that the URL text would provide adequate warning to what was about to be seen.   I do agree with your point and suggestion. 


Raymond


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, 

Having already seen this video, I'd suggest next time adding a NWS (not work safe) or some sort of rating in the thread title, just for good measure. 

My Two cents (having been here before on another forum)


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

It is an ANIMAL, its instinct is to run away from danger or predators.


My cousin was an engineer, he hit a couple of deer over the years.


The railroad told him, NEVER blow the horn, the animal will FREEZE right on the tracks.


You can hear the men on the train, they did feel bad.


Have you ever hit a squirrel or rabbit in the road, it does make you feel bad.


Why didn't the moose just turn Left or Right?


Because its an animal NOT a human.


Its instinct is RUN RUN RUN.


That poor moose, probably couldn't figure out how that LARGE predator (the train), was RUNNING so fast.


 


The trouble over in other countries, is NOT deer or moose, but CAMELS.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a conversation with a Conrail Brakeman once who said that on his run from Buffalo NY to somepalce in Ohio they hit a turkey. Big old 20 plus pounder with the pilot of the loco. The engineer went out grabbed the dead bird and proceeded to field dress it. When they got to the destination and checked into the hotel for the overnight they took it to the hotel kitchen and had the bird cooked. 

Chas 

P.S. No worries here about NSFW the firewall blocked it as inappropriate content. I'll have to look see at home later this week.


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

The big problem around here is deer, they just wander across the road. 

There was a herd of elk outside of town last week, but they do not bother the train. Hit one of those with a truck and you wil really know about it. 

Bears just seem to sit on the hill and watch, could not see if they were 'foaming'. 

The biggest problems are usually humans, theoretically with brains.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe 

Had a girlfriend once who had a soft spot for animals. I could never take her anywhere without some critter going way out of his way to die beneath my wheels.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding those unfortunate collisions between Alaska Railroad engines and moose, the event is way too common, especially in heavy snow years when the moose often end up on the tracks. According to this, hitting one or two per trip (probably between Anchorage and Fairbanks) is common: 


"Question: How many moose were killed in a single day by one locomotive? 

"Answer: 'An Alaska Railroad freight train on a run between Anchorage and Fairbanks hit and killed twenty-four moose in a single night. I've been here fourteen years and I can't remember anything like it," said Arnold Polancheck, assistant general manager of the railroad. "Normally you hit one or two on a trip.' (New York Times) "


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Incidentally, my Phase II model railroad line, when finally completed this next summer, will include plenty of (scale) moose because that layout features the mythical town of Cicely, Alaska from the early 90s television series "Northern Exposure." Those of you familiar with that series will recall that rather pathetic-looking moose used at the beginning of each episode.


Most of these model moose will be concentrated around the model town site itself--as is the case with Anchorage, which is literally loaded with the creatures. The original Phase I CRNW Railway also has a number of model moose alongside the tracks in various places. Moose are an almost unavoidable part of everyday life in much of Alaska, but especially along the "Rail Belt."


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

As a conductor, I have experienced alot of animal related incidents. The only two conclutions we have come to (engineers & me) is the sqeal or high pitch metal sound that the engine to track makes its like a sound barrier that the animals cannot cross. Or the previous stated.


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Prior to retirement I drove at night for a living. One year I hit 5 deer. Around here they hide in the brush at night waiting for cars to come along so they can see the icy winter road to cross. Every one of the 5 I hit was deer trying to cross the road in my headlights.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

When we lived in Arizona we hit an Elk late one night.  Actually, i should explain.  The Elk actually hit us.

I saw three elk run across the road and slowed down to miss them.  Suddenly, one of them turned around and ran directly into the side of our truck.  there was a tremendous bang and I could see this elks head as it slammed into the hood and slid down the side of the truck.  I could see the fright in its eye and the slobber from its mouth.  It was really something.  It broke the side mirror off and tore some moulding from the side of the truck and put a big dent back around the rear wheel well.  My wife woke up and screamed "What was that?"  I said we were attacked by a rabid elk.  We turned around and looked for the elk but it had run off into the forest.  I do not think that we killed it.  

I never repaired the dent in the side of the truck and when I see it I often think of our encounter with the elk.  Each year on that stretch of highway several people die from encounters with elk.

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not think that the video was that graphioc itself. The commentary by the crew could have been editted a bit. Still a lot less graphic than what I see & hear on TV lately. 

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My last encounter with a deer was last August coming home from camping for a week. Loaded full size van. Wife and both kids. Full trailer behind the van. Going up hill at a reduced rate of speed. Several deer in the lanes in front of us. Traffic passing us. most deer except one takes off. The last one cannot decide which way to go and as we pass him dashes into the side of us. I was certain he hit the side of the van. Got pulled over and investigated. He missed the van but got the trailer pretty bad. Only damage was to the tarp over all our stuff and to the gate. he bent the gate and one pin that holds the gate up and broke the other pin. I got out some extra ratchet straps to get us home and the rest of thetrip was un-eventful. 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Seen this video on Youtube, Theirs a couple of them actually. In each, the Moose runs down the center of the track because the snow is too deep on either side, its simply trying to take the escape route of least resistance. In one each time the moose tries to go to one side it sinks deep into the snow and returns back to the track, what I dont understand is why the crew didnt slow down more. Seams they had plenty of time. 

Now for a TRUELY STUPID ANIMAL...try camels:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q4fxXiyWqrI&feature=related

No sympathy for something this stupid...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Rayman, 
There was no reason for you to take the link down. 
Nothing graphic was seen. 
I don't know about some of the pontificators on this forum......... 
jb


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Now this I would do!!! 

totally safe, BTW 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS_oHRtJ0_k&NR=1


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Link activated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS_oHRtJ0_k&NR=1

Hehehe, Frosty learned hard way, any time is train time!


----------

